# Have Good Deer Hunting and Want Duck Hunting and Lake Erie Fishing Opportunities??



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

A friend of mine gave me this idea the other day - I've met a lot of really great people through this site so I figure why not give it a try.

I've spent the better part of my deer hunting gun seasons driving woods in NW ohio, one after another, all day, day after day with our usual group consisting of mostly family and a couple close friends. This is always close to home and inevitably when you get home beat and worn out you have a million other things to take care of because you were "out playing" all day! Most guys know what I'm talking about. 

Usually every year I'll also take a couple days every season and go visit an old friend of mine in Athens county and do a little deer hunting on his 60 acres. He puts me up for the stay, we spend the time doing some hunting, some bs'ing, eating good food, having good drink, just having an all around good relaxing time. Its really enjoyable siting in the hills in SE Ohio and hunting and also stalking. We usually just shoot does, but regardless its a relaxing, enjoyable time. My buddy and I really look forward to that time every year and some years its the only time we get together.

What I would really like to do is find a hundred acres (give or take) somewhere where I could get myself, my uncle and my father together to spend a few days having this same relaxing and enjoyable experience gun hunting. My friends 60 acres in Athens county is way too small and he doesnt have the room to board us all. Neither myself, my uncle or my dad can afford to spend thousands of $'s to lease land for the year either - so thats out of the question.

So I'm throwing this idea out here. I would like to offer some Lake Erie fishing and some duck and goose hunting up for access to some acreage for deer gun season preferably in hills of Ohio. We do a lot of walleye, perch and steelhead fishing throughout the year and also have some excellent areas to duck and goose hunt around central and NW Ohio. For the fishing I would try to board someone for the weekend but with my present accomodations available near the lake that may not always be possible, for the duck and goose hunting around central Ohio I could offer some good food and place to stay for the hunts. In most cases I can also provide all the equipment necessary for fishing or hunting - although currently we only have one extra field blind.

I'm not looking for someone to put me on huge bucks, I'm just looking for access to some good deer hunting for a few days during the deer gun season where we can find a private place to stay either on the property or nearby and have facilities available for hanging and cleaning deer if necessary. 

I'm not looking to "trade a trip" rather provide someone access to some hunting and fishing in return for deer hunting access.

If anyone would be interested shoot me a PM and we can talk about it.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Not to hi-jack this, but I've hunted with Andrew, and he's a class act, and his water fowling area holds lots of birds through late season. I'm sure I can help you out Andrew with equipment shortages in the event you have some takers. He can catch a fish or 2 also.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Captain Kevin said:


> Not to hi-jack this, but I've hunted with Andrew, and he's a class act, and his water fowling area holds lots of birds through late season. I'm sure I can help you out Andrew with equipment shortages in the event you have some takers. He can catch a fish or 2 also.



And if for some reason my fish catching abilities are off or the birds just aren't cooperating - I have buddies like Kevin who are more than willing to bend over backwards to help a guy out. Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Glad to help if you need me!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Bump, Bump, Bump . . . season is getting closer fellas! My fishing days are dwindling, but waterfowl season is just around the corner!


----------

